

Alternative to Balsamiq for wireframing? - agaton

Balsamiq is great but it has to be more alternatives out there that possibly could be equal for making mockups/wireframes that I haven't found.<p>So, great tools for wireframing/mockups. Ideas?
======
balsamiq
We keep a list of all the wireframing tools we know about here:
<http://www.twitter.com/balsamiq/wireframing-tools>

Hope you find the perfect tool for your needs! :)

Peldi

~~~
agaton
Thanks! Will continue using balsamiq of course but is always nice with more
tools for specific purposes =)

------
aerdhyl
I'm more and more addict to mockingbird (<http://gomockingbird.com>). It is
still "beta" and lacks some features, but it is a really promising HTML5
application.

~~~
agaton
Thanks. Looks promising!

------
andrew_k
Not quite a "tool" but if you know basic HTML/CSS, you might consider using
PolyPage with some CSS framework (like Blueprint)

[http://wireframes.linowski.ca/2009/01/state-based-html-
wiref...](http://wireframes.linowski.ca/2009/01/state-based-html-wireframes-
with-polypage/)

------
mahipal
For iPhone wireframes, I've found <http://iphonemockup.lkmc.ch/> to be a good
alternative.

~~~
agaton
great tip, thanks!

------
pierrefar
There is Pencil, which is either a stand-alone or Firefox addon. It's
potentially good enough for a lot of things. Opensource too.

~~~
getonit
Product naming FAIL. The word 'pencil' appears to be quite commonly used in
conjunction with things other than this particular product.

<http://www.evolus.vn/Pencil/>

